# What has been your experience with WordPress?



## Carma (Oct 14, 2011)

For those who have used WordPress for your websites, I'm curious what your experience has been. What is easy to use? Any issues that you ran into? Recommended Plugins? Why did you choose WordPress over other options?


----------



## MissCream (Oct 14, 2011)

When I used it I almost shot myself in the face and switched to a different site. I couldn't get what I wanted out of it and I found it difficult. If you do go with wordpress make sure you get it through wordpress.ORG and not wordpress.com

That being said I'm pretty sure everyone else likes it


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2011)

Wordpress offers blogs, not web sites.


----------



## dots (Oct 14, 2011)

I lot of time taken up with admin. Too much, imo.


----------



## MissCream (Oct 14, 2011)

KmH said:


> Wordpress offers blogs, not web sites.



True but there are a lot of people who use it for websites as well as a blog.

Example, a local photographer
Scuffed Boots Photography - Moncton Wedding Photographer


----------



## Carma (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I've done several sites using WordPress (wordpress.org option as mentioned by Rebecca). I've found it to be a good tool for people wanting to update their own sites after the site has been set up for them, but as mentioned above there is a learning curve that goes with it. I've seen several photo gallery options (WordPress plugins) for photography websites but was curious if photographers have really explored the WordPress option. The feedback so far suggests it's not intuitive. Looking forward to hearing more of your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2011)

Calling a blog a web site doesn't make it a web site.

Actually, a Wordpress blog is best when it is uploaded to your web site's server, rather than leaving it on the Wordpress web site.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Oct 14, 2011)

A blog can also be a web site.  And a web site can be a blog.  Wordpress can be used to set up a "web site" without a blog where you use Wordpress as your Content Management System (CMS).

Before getting into photography and video, I was a web developer.  And as such, I constantly had (and still have) people bugging me about helping them with their web sites.  For years I preferred to hand-code my own web sites, but about 7 years ago I decided to set up Wordpress for a blog.  The more I used it, the more happier I became with how easy it was to make it do pretty much everything I wanted.  And it was easy... No backend coding on my part and only a little bit of CSS here and there to tweak it.

A few years ago, I decided to convert all of my web sites and blogs over to Wordpress.  And anyone who asks my help on a "web site" gets Wordpress.  I show them how to use the admin area and then let them loos (I install the plugins they need and I disable the plugin interface to prevent them from installing any).

As with anything, the more you know the better your site can be.  Since I know PhP programming and CSS, I've written a few custom plugins and modified the templates of my sites to get things exactly as I want them.  That said, there are very few plugins I haven't been able to find and it's been worth my while to buy a number of commercial plugins.

My suggestion would be to try out a free Wordpress site for yourself and if the admin interface doesn't intimidate you, then get yourself a hosted site on Hostgator, Godaddy, or one of the better Wordpress hosting companies.


----------



## dots (Oct 14, 2011)

What's the important distinction between a website and a blog (?) Lots of people seem to be using blog interfaces as websites.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a made up difference.  A single page on a web server accessible by your browser is a "web site".  It doesn't matter if they page is hand-coded, generated by a blogging back end or another CMS of some kind.  If you can access it with your browser, it's a web site.

More and more people use Wordpress and other blogging back ends simply because they are easy to use and don't require any HTML or CSS knowledge to run.  You can pick a theme and start creating pages or blog entries in minutes.


----------



## dots (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree. That's how i see it too. Before blogs really became mainstream, people without know-how..some people.. would have gone for one of those "web builder" apps that generate a 4 or 5 page website. Now, since web 2.0 we have blogs and social networks etc.


----------



## Carma (Oct 14, 2011)

That's been my experience as well. Having a web design/coding background seems to help tremendously with the learning curve. To be honest, I thought maybe more photographers were using WordPress, but from what I'm seeing in these comments, it isn't so common. Probably because there's easier options available.


----------



## mavrik (Oct 24, 2011)

KmH said:


> Wordpress offers blogs, not web sites.



Melbourne wedding photographers at Best Day Photo 

Which is mine? lol 

That's a 2005 distinction on a 2011 question.  Good themes can be both "sites" (meaning has static pages, etc.) or "blogs" (more like a journal) and the very best themes are and can be both.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 24, 2011)

KmH said:


> Calling a blog a web site doesn't make it a web site.



Except you can use wordpress to *build* your website, haha.

I know several people who have hosting space (through host gator, for example, which is a good one to use because it has a build in wordpress installer), then bought a wordpress template, or built one themselves, and have a full blown website that way.  It doesn't look like a blog... it looks like a website.  Of course they also *have* a blog as *part* of their site... but it's not just laid out like a normal wordpress Blog.

You can host galleries on there... Different pages... Whatever you want.


----------



## altitude604 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wordpress is a great CMS as previously mentioned. It's really flexible and only limited by your own skills at CSS etc.

Highly recommend that if you decide to use it that you have it hosted somewhere other than the Wordpress Servers though.

I use it and love it.


----------



## dots (Oct 24, 2011)

Carma said:


> That's been my experience as well. Having a web design/coding background seems to help tremendously with the learning curve. To be honest, I thought maybe more photographers were using WordPress, but from what I'm seeing in these comments, it isn't so common. Probably because there's easier options available.


  Slight update from over here.. just took a look at a WP control panel..seems to have undergone some improvements actually since just a few months ago. Faster to load and a bit cleaner interface.  Seen the Retro Apple Theme? I like it !


----------



## vtf (Oct 24, 2011)

I decided to blog on facebook.


----------



## momo3boys (Oct 24, 2011)

I actually helped me boss build his website on Wordpress.com. It looks professional and we already had a URL so we just moved it. He has a weekly newsletter and that is what we put on the "blog" page. I learned a little CSS code and was good to go. Once you figure out how to use the dashboard your fine. I'm actually using wix for the photography site though. It's free too and is more designed for art and photography, less text and pretty easy to use.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 24, 2011)

momo3boys said:


> I'm actually using wix for the photography site though. It's free too and is more designed for art and photography, less text and pretty easy to use.



Aw man, I dunno how you deal with that.  I used that at first but the way they handle the photo stuff is *awful* and I finally got pissed off enough to move my site.    I'm using a wordpress site now.

Maybe Wix just hated me... but uploading photos to it was a nightmare for me.


----------



## LaineAp (Dec 12, 2011)

For me, it is nice, easy and simple. 
I use it from wordpress.com, not .org
I find it as obligatory to have a blog, if you are an artist. Or art-businessman. Or woman. 

Anyway, there are many templates that can make it look like a web site, even portfolio. You can change it to your own domain name and basically it can look pretty sweet, but suggest you to find someone to lead you through it all, even more fast and easy.


----------



## ghache (Dec 12, 2011)

Less text for your photography site might not be the best idea. you need text so the search engines can find it.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 13, 2011)

Use Wordpress.org not .com. You have a ton more control. I use it on all of my websites now and yes wordpress can be a website or a blog. There really isn't much difference. Ask someone to tell you the difference between a website and a blog and I guarantee you that wordpress also does anything they claim about websites. It's easy to use. Plugins are easly installed and it ranks well in search engines.


----------



## photoseo (Dec 13, 2011)

Any wordpress site can certainly be considered a website. You can get a wordpress blog ranked just the same as any other website. It's still a very easy option to use.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 13, 2011)

Not sure where you are getting the info that Not Many photographers are using wordpress.I know literally hundreds of Pro Photographers and a good portion of them use wordpress at least for their blog if not for their weblog. And yes actually there is a difference between a website,Blog and weblog and it had to do with page hierarchy. It'splitting hairs in case but there is a difference

I have wto Photography Weblogs both are Wordpress based. There is a learning curve...gee just like there is to just about anything.... But that can be minimized depending on the "Theme" you use. Some such as PhotoCrati, which is made for photographers. Makes modification very easy and is a very easy user interface. . If you don't use a well deisgned theme then you better know CSS or you will be lost.

But just Google Wordpress Photography Themes and you will be amazed at what is available in many different looks and configurations.

The install of WP can be confusing, but that is why most of the major hosting companies will do the install for you. And if you are really serious you do want your photography blog with your own domain and your own hosting.


----------



## kamerageek (Dec 13, 2011)

@KmH A blog is just a website that allows you to edit content on the fly.
Your choice of blogging software just boils down to what you're most comfortable with. There will be a learning curve for all of them and the "easier to use" products typically have a cost associated with them. If you have the time I would suggest trying a number of different ones until you find one that fits your style the best. There's lots of software out there to choose from. Even Facebook and Twitter are perfectly acceptable alternatives to a dedicated blog.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 13, 2011)

KmH said:


> Wordpress offers blogs, not web sites.



Pfft. Old school thought, here.

Wordpress was once really just a blog platform, but with significant adoption and a wide variety of people playing in the theme and skin space, it has become so very much more.

I had evaluated untold options to redo my website (www.impeng.com), and the prices for most of these solutions was pretty extensive ($1000-2000) and then being able to easily reconfigure and refit the solution was going to be somewhat challenging, and even potentially include re-tooling graphics, re-editing CSS, etc.  Could I do it?  Sure.  But do I have time?  Not really.

So I reinvestigated wordpress... a $79 investment in a quality customizable theme, $100 more a year in hosting to get on the higher-performing servers, and about 20-30 hours worth of work and whamo... I've got a really nice looking site that is easy to maintain and expand as needed.

Really, the biggest problem with wordpress is it can be a bit on the bulky side for providing "just a standard website", but aside from that, I have to say it's totally exceptional.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh and on the website vs blog thing...

People, please.

A website is a ... site ... on the web.  Blog falls into that distinction.

All a "blog" is (and I HATE the term, btw) is a dynamically editable webpage with a reasonably friendly and managable interface... and even that is a pretty broad definition.

Stop arguing over silly crap.


----------



## flashyinteractive (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree that Wordpress is more of a place for blogs. I created my own site to show off my work.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 15, 2011)

The WordPress platform is simply a CMS, and a good one. For most people its a better platform than something like Joomla or Drupal or a custom CMS.


----------



## thierry (Dec 15, 2011)

I have over 20 "websites" in my network, all built with wordpress. Not a single one of my sites is a blog.I have several stores, reviews sites, galleries, and news sites. Wordpress is super simple to modify to however you want it. There are literally millions of ways to make it your own. There are thousands of different themes and plugins that will customize your site to whatever you please just by the click of a button. The wordpress platform, in my opinion, is one of the best available.


----------



## moanakula (Feb 19, 2012)

thierry said:
			
		

> I have over 20 "websites" in my network, all built with wordpress. Not a single one of my sites is a blog.I have several stores, reviews sites, galleries, and news sites. Wordpress is super simple to modify to however you want it. There are literally millions of ways to make it your own. There are thousands of different themes and plugins that will customize your site to whatever you please just by the click of a button. The wordpress platform, in my opinion, is one of the best available.



Have you ever experience using Photocrati?  I am on the verge to jumping in using those templates to create a  photography business website.  Not for blog.  Mainly with a slide show intro home page and other standard website pages, About Us, Contact, Features and Prices etc.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 19, 2012)

The big disconnect with me is that most of the Wordpress 'themes' aren't full screen and I'd have to learn how to code to adapt them.
I don't want to learn one more thing.

How much effort is it to make a WP theme full width?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2012)

manaheim said:
			
		

> Oh and on the website vs blog thing...
> 
> People, please.
> 
> ...



A BLOG is a weBLOG (web log) aka journal or diary, a chronological list of entries or event. Individual entries would be referred to as "posts"
A wordpress based site done with "pages" instead of "posts" would appear as a website instead of a blog.


----------

